# Serial Keyboard

## shickapooka800

I searched 'serial keyboard' but nothing came up that is usefull.

i have a serial keyboard (well its a ps/2 keyboard with an adapter), and I want to use it.  

what modules do i have to compile/include to allow this?

I am a complete amateur when it comes to the serial port -- i have honestly never used it, save for once in a physics lab.

----------

## Hasw

Are you sure it isn't a PS/2-Serial adapter for a mouse? If yes, it is not a real 'adapter' which translates PS/2 to serial, this is done by the mouse, which detects if it is connected to a serial port or a PS/2 port.

You can connect a terminal/console to the serial port, just add something like 

```

s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

```

to your /etc/inittab. But this needs a terminal(-software) on the other end of the serial line.

There are some kernel modules for using RS232 keyboards as main input (Sun and Newton keyboards) in Device Drivers/Input device support (Kernel 2.6).

----------

